# 2 failed cycles with same problem is there any hope?



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

I just found out that my 2nd cycle has failed. Same problem as the first.  I start out really well responding to drugs well and producing a good number of decent embryos.  The problem is during the 2ww I have never made it to the bloodtest!!  On both occassion I have started bleeding on day 8 after et so the same that it is the same time!!!  The dr gave me 800mg of progesterone and gestone for the first week as well as asprin and I still bled.  So as you can imagine I am anxious that there is a problem with my uterus not being able to hold anything.

I just wondered if anyone else went through early bleeding but then went onto have a bfp??

Some hope would really help right now.

Thanks
kim xxx


----------



## Hairbear (Jul 29, 2009)

Had one failed cycle and I feel the same that it just failed to take.  I also feel this happens to me on a monthly basis which led us to try IVF.  I have heard about women using viagra to help strengthen the wall but no idea if its true or if it even works.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi

First of all I am so sorry   it doesn't get any easier eh?

Have you had your thyroid function checked? If not, then I would definately get a blood test taken as underactive thyroid can cause very early m/cs and short luteal phases.

I got mine checked and I am still very underactive - even though I am on medication and am supposed to be "normal" now.

Good luck to you.

Bellini xxx


----------



## caff (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello,
I'm new to this and not sure what i'm looking for by coming on here but all I know is i'm really struggling at the moment and don't feel I want to talk to all the people who are there to support me.  I have 2 miscarriages (5 weeks and 10 weeks) behind me, both were within 6 months of each other and the last one was in April last year.  Since then I haven't been able to conceive.  I am 35 and have one failed IUI and one failed IVF (last week) so far.  I had 2 Grade 1 embryos and the clinic said i had a 70% chance and despite the odds, it didn't work.  So I have gone from holding onto the hope that I have got pregnant in the past to feeling utterly hopeless now and completely baffled as to why my body is suddenly turning on me.  I keep hearing everyone saying I have age on my side etc etc and it's early days but in reality, I am finding this so stressful and it is completely taking over my life to the point that i don't feel I can carry on trying treatment if it continues not to work.  I have lost interest in everything and this is nothing short of becoming an obsession.  Things became really bad when literally all of my friends now have got pregnant or are on their 3rd babies and I am still so far behind.  It seems everyone else's priorities in life have changed and I remain stagnant with no one to even go out with and have a good bloody drink anymore.  I have been told there is nothing wrong me and my clinic remains baffled as to why things are not working.  I am having a hysteroscopy in a couple of weeks to check for post D and C damage, half of me is hoping they find something which they can fix which would just remove some of the frustration and mystery for me.
Every day i wake up with a big black cloud hanging over me and I just don't know how to shift it.  I'm sick of being positive and people telling me it will happen when no one really knows that.  I know people are being nice but it doesn't help.


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Caff

I completely understand what you mean about 
* feeling like you have a black cloud hanging over you
* feeling like life is leaving you behind
* that friends have 2 or even 3 children and we are still trying for # 1
* haven't even got friends to go out and have a drink with as they are all involved with child rearing/ centred activities

I have had a v bad couple of days where have been unable to motivate myself, crying and generally feeling that life is unfair and boring. DH doesn't know what to say/do with me. Am sick of feeling like this. Can't believe it's our 10th wedding anniversary in April and it's still just the 2 of us!! I have recently had results of immune tests which picked up issues but now am feeling angry that I have these issues and scared of the next tx not working. Feel I may have a breakdown!!! Hate moaning etc but just want all this sh** to end!!!
Which clinic are you at by the way? We were given an 85% chance of success with 2 of our cycles (perfect blasts apparently) now turns out with my immune probs had 0% actually!! What a waste of time, money and hope!! 
Sorry to rant. Feel better to get that out of my system phew. 
Anyway I am here if you want to continue the moaning!!!
PL x


----------



## Emziola (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Caff,
I'm sorry you're feeling so down  .  There is not much anyone can say to make you feel any better but it somehow makes me (and hopefully you) not feel so alone when I read other FF posts and realise that I am not the only one who feels like this.
I am new to FF too and am feeling very much the same way as you do.  I did my last pregnancy test on 12/02 and have took a week off work as I thought it would be best to stay off if it was negative and I'm glad I did now.  I went back to work on Monday after having a very emotional week and I'm glad now that I did - it's so hard to pick yourself up and be positive and like you say there is nothing worse than people telling you to 'pull yourself together!'.  There are no hard reasons why I can't conceive either and my younger sister and 3 cousins are all on their 2nd pregnancies.  My friends kids will be starting secondary school next year too and have pretty much finished having their families.  I thought I'd be joining them for mother and toddler groups and coffee mornings. 
The hardest part though can be insensitive comments.  I think the best comment came from my mum last week, when she said 'you can always be the aunty!' and 'have you thought about adoption' - i think she was trying to be kind but I really could have punched her and ended up leaving before I burst into tears in front of everyone round my sisters.  The trouble is no-one knows what to say to us and truth be told, it sometimes gives me the excuse I need to have an argument with someone just to get things off my chest.
It's not very nice and can be very lonely but being sad and grieving is a very natural process of helping to heal and that is what you need to do.  Remember that the people who love and care for you will be there when you are ready to talk but give yourself time - I know it's a cliche but it really does get easier with time.  Be kind to yourself, don't beat yourself up over how you are feeling - allow yourself to go through all the different emotions.      
It may help to talk to a counsellor, your clinic should offer a counselling service.  
If you would like to pm me so we can bend each others ears, please feel free, I only hope I haven't made you feel worse!
Don't give up  
Emzi


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

I just thought I'd post to try and give you all some inspiration - I got my first ever  a couple of days ago on the 5th attempt and have an HCG of 336 - I know it is early days, but I have never reached a test date before. I always bled around day 7/8.

*What did I do differently this time?*

First of all - I changed clinics - to the ARGC, they have been brilliant and I can't fault them on their thorough approach.

Every single bit of the treatment is tailored to you - daily/twice daily bloods whilst stimming and different mixtures of drugs.

I had my full immunes done (had stage 1 at the previous clinic and no problems) but Chicago tests picked up high CD3 count and my Natural Killer assay went up whilst I was stimming.

I have been on Clexane, 75mg aspirin, dextamethasone (steroid whilst stimming), prednisolone (after ET), Gestone and Ritodrine - I am a bit like a pin cushion and have lovely bruises to show for it, but don't care! Ritodrine is to stop uterine contractions during the 2ww and I think that and the gestone helped with the early bleeding in the 2ww.

They also picked up that whilst my progesterone was OK at ET it dropped 2 days afterwards and that was when I switched from cyclogest to gestone - so the monitoring really works.

I also got signed off work for the whole process - my GP was great!

I have been having acupuncture for 6 months and also had it both pre and post ET.

I hope you find this useful and there really is hope - stay positive  - 2010 is our year!

You may also find Angelbumps fertility protocol helpful - link attached - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Karenanna


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

I would suggest level 1 and possibly level 2 immune testing.

Care clinics do it and ARGC in london and a few others too.

Good luck x


----------

